
The Video Wars of 2027 - lainon
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/08/the-video-wars-of-2027/
======
jdemocker
This post imagines a future where patented video codecs drive up costs for web
video streaming -- and Netflix costs $4,500 a month.

